# The Best and Worst States for Making a Living in 2015



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2015)

Choosing a place to live where you can find good, well-paid work and stretch your paycheck to cover your costs can be difficult.

To help you out, the personal finance site MoneyRates used several data  sources, including the US Bureau of Labor Statistics, to determine the  best and worst states for making a living in 2015. The ranking is based  on five factors: average wages, state tax rates, cost of living,  unemployment rates, and incidents of workplace injuries.

Check out the best and worst states below:


----------



## Josiah (Jul 3, 2015)

My comment is that for as large a country as the US is there is remarkable uniformity in these parameters for the fifty states. Compare Ohio (one of the best) with South Dakota (one of the worst).


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 3, 2015)

Geez... I'm surprised... For all the dirt and insults hurled at Illinois and Chicago, It's still one of the 10 best..


----------

